# Adrian Flux Insurance - Special Offer



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,

Special offer to detailingworld.co.uk members - We will give you £20* if we can't beat your best car Insurance quote!

We're so sure we can offer unbeatable cover at unbeatable prices to detailingworld.co.uk members that we'll give you £20* if we can't beat your current quote!

Call NOW for a free no obligation quote on 0800 089 0035!

Lines are open 9am - 7pm Monday to Friday and 9am - 4pm on Saturdays.

*£20 supplied in high street shopping vouchers. See http://www.adrianflux.co.uk/corporate/competition/shopping-vouchers/ for terms and conditions.

Regards,

Dan.


----------



## Snowy172 (Oct 2, 2013)

The other year my renewal almost doubled I think with yourself after being with you for around 5 years or so and they said nothing could be done so not gone back since. Might have to give you a call and if you don't get close least I'll get £20 out of it 😊


----------



## stevie boy (Jun 11, 2008)

Adrian flux has always beat my lowest quote for the last five years. It may only by 50 pence but a saving is a saving no matter how small.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Iv just renewed mine with them after 5 years away and they are £500 cheaper than my last insurer


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Glad to see you're happy!

Any issues or queries just PM me.

All the best

Dan.


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Dan,

Quick question please, how long is your European cover?


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

My insurance is not due till jan! but will give you a go


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Seems a lot of conditions and time frame for the sake of £20.

I was with Adrian Flux in the past, but will never come back.

A few years ago I was involved in a very minor accident, where a car nudged me in the rear when I was sitting stationary at a set of traffic lights.

I was firstly shocked at the pressure Adrian Flux put on me to make a personal injury claim, even though I made it more than clear I was perfectly fine.

Roll on a few days I received a call and the person was running through the entire accident confirming my side of the story.

Only once they got to the end, already knowing what my statement was, they confirmed that they were a personal accident specialist and Adrian Flux had passed my details on to them as I wished to make an injury claim. Totally false.

I was again pressurised to make a personal injury claim, which even after I said I was fine, I was still being asked to submit a fraudulent claim and they would do the rest.

For a long time I had countless phone calls harassing me over the situation as my details seemed to be passed around.

Left a very bad taste.


----------



## KCx2192 (Dec 18, 2012)

Really unhelpful when I just rang up, very rude lady on the other end of the phone. And wanted £500 more than my current price, not even close to my renewal! Will never use.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

cbr6fs said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Quick question please, how long is your European cover?


With us being a broker, it varies from insurer to insurer. If you would like a quote feel free to PM me your name, postcode and a telephone number so I can arrange a call back.

All the best

Dan.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Seems a lot of conditions and time frame for the sake of £20.
> 
> I was with Adrian Flux in the past, but will never come back.
> 
> ...


Hi Kerr,

First of all sorry to hear you were involved in an accident - Never good to hear.

I also apologise if you had a bad time with the claims management. As an insurance broker we don't deal with claims ourselves - So it certainly wasn't us that you were pressured by (Or had details passed on by) As a broker all claims are dealt with by a claims handler so unfortunately I can't see what has happened with that side of things.

If there is ever anything I can do to help - queries, quotes - What ever it may be, please don't hesitate to PM me.

All the best

Dan.


----------

